# Automotive Shop Tools



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

My son has been offered a job at an automotive shop. They probably do 50 percent tires, 30 percent oil changes and simple work, and 20 percent big jobs (transmissions, exhaust systems, engine work).

I think since he is just starting out, a Craftsmen set of automotive tools would be fine. They have a lifetime warranty, and the set we looked at was both SAE and metric, with both regular and deep sockets. 
I know the automotive industry loves SnapOn, but the price is just ridiculous.

Anyone out there doing automotive work with something other than SnapOn? Not just weekend auto workers, but doing it for a living!


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Harbor freight for hand tools that are cheap, reliable and a lifetime warranty. I would never buy craftsman myself. Harbor freight air tools are also pretty good... I stay away from anything electrical there. 

I am (was, I guess) a machine tool builder. I've used my harbor freight stuff for many years, professionally. I've only had to return a couple of sockets so far. I'm in management now but I do still use them for automotive work at home. If you have the option, get the "Pittsburg Pro" brand versus the regular pittsburg. Not much more in cost, but a lot better quality.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Also the harbor freight torque wrenches are good quality. Mine was $20 and every time I had it tested (did it yearly) it was barely out of adjustment. Out of the box it was bang on. I'd prefer it to be more ergonomical and for the adjustment to be easier, but for $20 you won't get anything better.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Most of the techs out there buy Snap-On, Matco, Mac because they can pay a weekly amount to the truck. I see a lot of Snap-On, Matco and Mac tool boxes on craigslist and facebook yardsale sites asking 4 to 8 thousand for a roll cabinet. I doubt they ever get that much out of them.
I started 20 years ago buying Craftsman and a few other brands and never had an issue with quality.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Mike Milam said:


> I see a lot of Snap-On, Matco and Mac tool boxes on craigslist and facebook yardsale sites asking 4 to 8 thousand for a roll cabinet. I doubt they ever get that much out of them.


Isnt that the truth. Im not into mechanic-ing but I am shocked at the number of full sets of tools on sale. i bet you could make a low ball offer and someone would take it.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll vote for Harbor Freight. Until he knows what he needs he can get the most bang for his buck with those tools.
The warranty is good for Harbor Freight as well.
And for what it's worth, Chraftsman isn't what it used to be, Snap-on is outrageously overpriced but good quality.
Some shops give their mechanics a tool allowance so they choose Snap-on. They deliver to the shop which saves time.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll put my harbor freight ratchets and pro line sockets against snap on any day. And I could buy 5 sets of the HF stuff by the time I bought 1 of the snap on. It's cheap enough that I've often bought doubles of certain tools just for convenience. 

Folks that used tools in the 70s and 80s made a lot more than folks today. Things were cheaper then, and your dollar went farther. With most industries today I can't see how anyone can afford snap on prices, and the idea of paying monthly for the tools to do my job is mind boggling. All the people I've worked with that own a lot of snap on were older guys - they bought this stuff when they first started. I feel like everyone else is just following the hype and living with lore debt than they need to.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If a place to trade in broken Craftsman tools is convenient, buy them. My brother owned a shop and he bought Snap On and Mac. It wasn’t because they were better, it was because in those days Craftsman had to go back to Sears. Sears was 45 minutes away, the tool trucks stopped every week. Harbor Freight was mail order back then, but today they are an hour from his former shop.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Missouri Bound said:


> Snap-on is outrageously overpriced but good quality.


I found that out first hand about 40 yrs ago. A friend of mine had a junkyard. I needed a part for my 1951 F1 and he had one way in the back. You had to climb a mountain of tires and another one of gas tanks to get to it. I brought his snap on screwdriver with me. Some how I lost the screwdriver on the return trip. He replaced the screwdriver the next time the snap on truck stopped by - it cost me a little over $8.

I've also had good results with HF hand tools [pittsburg] even had an impact socket replaced for free that cracked after 30 yrs.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. And MissouriBound, it looks like _I_ will be paying for the tools to get him started, so Craftsmen or HF is going to be the way to go! I spoke with the shop owner and he said he had "no religion" when it came to hand tools.

I found this thread of a guy's automotive tool setup. Paid just a bit over $3K, that includes the tool box! I just about drool when I see that socket layout...wow! 






My Harbor Freight Investment


I know this should go in the "Let's See Your Toolbox" thread, but thats not what I want to share. Someone asked me how much money do I have invested in tools. Honestly I had no clue. I save all my receipts, from HF, and auto parts stores. Anyway, I tallied up my HF receipts; the total was...




www.garagejournal.com


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

Craftsman is NOT what it used to be. They sold the name to Lowes (where it is phasing out their previous Kobalt brand). The stuff is highly inconsistent in quality. Some of it is reasonable and some is crap.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Back in the late 70’s when I worked in a bodyshop I had Craftsman tools which I still have to this day. However Snap-On and Mac had the odd specialty tool that was needed. I did pay extra for the Snap-On body hammers as they were good!! I remember Sears had the screwdriver sale on for 99 cents, however the quality of those was not the same when you paid 3 bucks for one. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you get HF and the rest of the techs have MAC, Snap-On, etc., at least he'll know which tools are his—no mistakes getting mixed up with other peoples' tools!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll be the odd man out here. I've been working with automotive tools my whole adult life. And I'm not 20 anymore. For everyday use, there is good reason to buy quality tools. Snap-On and Matco truly do out-perform other tools when fasteners are worn, rusty or stuck. If I had to make a living with tools from Harbor Freight, I'd be hating going to work. A couple busted knuckles or hours wasted on a rounded fastener and I'd be throwing tools. I own a lot of Mac tools, too. But I think Stanley B&D has watered the brand down. I hope I'm wrong about that. 

But pro tools are expensive and hard to justify when someone is just starting out. As another alternative, check out Tekton. TEKTON® Tools | Shop Sockets, Wrenches, Screwdrivers & Pliers Mail order, good prices, easy warranty, usually text a picture of the broken tool. the tools are a mix of US made and imported. Support is in Michigan. I'd predict that if he stays in the business, whatever budget tools you get him get pushed to the back of the toolbox, traded in, or brought home.

If he enrolls in a local technical college, he is eligible for 1/2 price on Snap-On and Matco.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I started out in "78" with Craftsman, still have them.

I about choked when the Snap-On catalog hit the shop.

A little advice, invest in a good Engraving tool, and brand every piece of his set, with his name, or number, or symbol.

You would be surprised at how many tools " migrate" to another techs box in those places.

As well as you forgetting one lying on some bodies engine, You need to stress that these are his lifeblood, and he must protect them.

As people point out Craftsman is not the Craftsman of the old days, and finding a store that will replace any broken tool is rare.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> I started out in "78" with Craftsman, still have them.
> 
> I about choked when the Snap-On catalog hit the shop.
> 
> ...


All my snap-on, matco or Mac are engraved with my name. Did it before getting off the truck.

Snap-on isn't what it use to be anyway. Compare a 70's wrench with a new one from Snap-on. You will find the boxed end is as thick as a Craftsman. Lower quality steel.


----------



## Electriclife (Jan 16, 2021)

I would have to agree with buying quality tools the first time. If its a one time tool I see harbor freight being an option. Yes more expensive but definitly better quality. And im not sure of any tool company that doesn't have some sort of guarantee or warranty. Trust me they will last longer in the long run majority of the time. My .02


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

To put it perspective, I have a 1/2 inch drive ratchet that's 14 inches long that I bought in about 1974? today that ratchet sells for 170.00. If you want to invest that kind of money, it's your call.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have seen great top of the line tools in PAWN shops.

Someone pawned them for pennies, and failed to redeem them, and lost them.

So the pawn shop sells them to another owner, at a great deal.

Shop around, and save $$$$$$$$.


ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have purchased boxes of Snap On tools at auctions for not much more than new HF tools. Now the auctions are online due to covid, so little time is used.


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I've had Craftsman wire cutters get broken tips, take them back to Sears, and the response from them was... "Greater than two years, no receipt, no replace!" I've also had Craftsman ratchets simply stop working.

If you can land a full set of Kobalt's they are a great price and decent quality.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

F250 said:


> I've had Craftsman wire cutters get broken tips, take them back to Sears, and the response from them was... "Greater than two years, no receipt, no replace!" I've also had Craftsman ratchets simply stop working.
> 
> If you can land a full set of Kobalt's they are a great price and decent quality.


Is Kobalt the Lowe's "blue tools"? I have a set and snapped a bolt off an engine using their ratchet and socket with a 2 foot pipe extension on the ratchet! So yeah, that was a pretty rugged tool.


----------



## silverbullet07 (Mar 19, 2019)

TEKTON, GearWrench, SK and Cornwell are some of my recommendations.


----------



## Deacon Bluz (Jun 10, 2018)

dougp23 said:


> My son has been offered a job at an automotive shop. They probably do 50 percent tires, 30 percent oil changes and simple work, and 20 percent big jobs (transmissions, exhaust systems, engine work).
> 
> I think since he is just starting out, a Craftsmen set of automotive tools would be fine. They have a lifetime warranty, and the set we looked at was both SAE and metric, with both regular and deep sockets.
> I know the automotive industry loves SnapOn, but the price is just ridiculous.
> ...


Now a days you really don't need standard sized tools most everything on cars are Metric.


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

dougp23 said:


> My son has been offered a job at an automotive shop. They probably do 50 percent tires, 30 percent oil changes and simple work, and 20 percent big jobs (transmissions, exhaust systems, engine work).
> 
> I think since he is just starting out, a Craftsmen set of automotive tools would be fine. They have a lifetime warranty, and the set we looked at was both SAE and metric, with both regular and deep sockets.
> I know the automotive industry loves SnapOn, but the price is just ridiculous.
> ...


Do not waste money on Snap-On or any other one of those tool companies... WAY over-priced! Craftsman tools are just as good as them all. I still have ALL my Craftsman tools from the 1980's and they all work just like the day I bought them. There's other tool brands that are even less expensive and have the same warranty as Craftsman.


----------



## keenxxx (May 5, 2018)

OP does your son have any automotive repair experience? Does he intend to make this a career or just test the waters? Not likely he will need much of an assortment doing tires and oil changes. Cheap tools short timer, quality tools if he plans to stay in the game. I bought Craftsman, Harbor Freight, Kal, Proto, Blackhawk, SK etc and can say w/o a doubt none compared to Snap-On. When I could afford it I purchased used S.O. Tools, even my box. Nowadays CL and EBay have great deals to be found


----------



## Earl3514 (Jan 20, 2021)

dougp23 said:


> My son has been offered a job at an automotive shop. They probably do 50 percent tires, 30 percent oil changes and simple work, and 20 percent big jobs (transmissions, exhaust systems, engine work).
> 
> I think since he is just starting out, a Craftsmen set of automotive tools would be fine. They have a lifetime warranty, and the set we looked at was both SAE and metric, with both regular and deep sockets.
> I know the automotive industry loves SnapOn, but the price is just ridiculous.
> ...





dougp23 said:


> My son has been offered a job at an automotive shop. They probably do 50 percent tires, 30 percent oil changes and simple work, and 20 percent big jobs (transmissions, exhaust systems, engine work).
> 
> I think since he is just starting out, a Craftsmen set of automotive tools would be fine. They have a lifetime warranty, and the set we looked at was both SAE and metric, with both regular and deep sockets.
> I know the automotive industry loves SnapOn, but the price is just ridiculous.
> ...


I worked since late 70s as industrial fork truck mechanic, tractor mechanic, and R&D diesel test mechanic. I used Proto. Snapon Mac. and Matco. Great tools but expensive. I'd try looking on Facebook Market place for those. Usually buy for $0.50 on the dollar.


----------



## Brinky (Dec 30, 2018)

dougp23 said:


> My son has been offered a job at an automotive shop. They probably do 50 percent tires, 30 percent oil changes and simple work, and 20 percent big jobs (transmissions, exhaust systems, engine work).
> 
> I think since he is just starting out, a Craftsmen set of automotive tools would be fine. They have a lifetime warranty, and the set we looked at was both SAE and metric, with both regular and deep sockets.
> I know the automotive industry loves SnapOn, but the price is just ridiculous.
> ...


If he goes with Craftsman, he will have a tough time getting replacements through Lowes, they do not stock very many individual tools and won't break a set up to replace your broken item. How do I know, because I'm trying to get a 3/8 6pt. 14MM Deep Socket replaced right now. I drove 45 miles to my closest Lowes and they didn't have it. Now I have to drive 65 miles in another direction to a Lowes that has it. And I was told my Old Craftsman Building Level is not cover under the Lowes warranty. I have to go through Sers Parts Direct. Sad part about it, almost all of my tools are Craftsman.


----------



## divyakfm (Mar 20, 2010)

flyingron said:


> Craftsman is NOT what it used to be. They sold the name to Lowes (where it is phasing out their previous Kobalt brand). The stuff is highly inconsistent in quality. Some of it is reasonable and some is crap.


I think you should substitute "Stanley" for Lowes


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

keenxxx said:


> OP does your son have any automotive repair experience? Does he intend to make this a career or just test the waters? Not likely he will need much of an assortment doing tires and oil changes. Cheap tools short timer, quality tools if he plans to stay in the game. I bought Craftsman, Harbor Freight, Kal, Proto, Blackhawk, SK etc and can say w/o a doubt none compared to Snap-On. When I could afford it I purchased used S.O. Tools, even my box. Nowadays CL and EBay have great deals to be found


I have told him this, that we can get a set of "something other than SnapOn" until he proves that he plans on staying in this field. His boss has no preference ("as long as they work", haha) and personally said he thought SnapOn was a ripoff. He mentioned another brand, Cromwell but also felt Husky is fine (we have a lot of HDs nearby). 
My son will be doing some engine work, exhaust systems, suspension (shocks and struts), things like that, so he will need some assortment of hand tools.


----------



## divyakfm (Mar 20, 2010)

Joeywhat said:


> Also the harbor freight torque wrenches are good quality. Mine was $20 and every time I had it tested (did it yearly) it was barely out of adjustment. Out of the box it was bang on. I'd prefer it to be more ergonomical and for the adjustment to be easier, but for $20 you won't get anything better.


A comment on the Harbor Freight's lifetime warranty. Had a "lifetime warranty" Pittsburgh 1/2" drive impact wobble extension that broke. Took it back to the store; needed to have the ORIGINAL receipt as proof of purchase. There was no problem that it was "Pittsburgh" and purchased from them but needed the paperwork for the exchange. NEVER had that happen with Craftsman, Snap-on, Wright, Malco, Crecent, Kline.... Yes Harbor Freight does make some inexpensive quality tools but that is trial and error. As usual it is "buyer beware".


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

silverbullet07 said:


> TEKTON, GearWrench, SK and Cornwell are some of my recommendations.


Have a few SK and Cornwell and I agree. Mac dealers around here sold SK in their line. I have a SK 1/2 inch drive ratchet I've had longer than I remember. 40 years at least. Still use it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

divyakfm said:


> Had a "lifetime warranty" Pittsburgh 1/2" drive impact wobble extension that broke. Took it back to the store; needed to have the ORIGINAL receipt as proof of purchase.


A few yrs ago I cracked a pittsburg impact socket that I had purchased at least 30 yrs earlier. I had no receipt, wasn't even sure if it had a lifetime warranty when I bought it but I took it to the store anyway. The only comment they made when they replaced it was it looked like you've had it awhile.

A few yrs ago I bought a craftsman 19.2 drill at sears. 1 yr warranty, it died in 2 months and the store replaced it but claimed that ended the warranty [no warranty on the replacement] I finally got an email from corporate the verified otherwise.


----------



## realoldcar (Jan 2, 2021)

dougp23 said:


> My son has been offered a job at an automotive shop. They probably do 50 percent tires, 30 percent oil changes and simple work, and 20 percent big jobs (transmissions, exhaust systems, engine work).
> 
> I think since he is just starting out, a Craftsmen set of automotive tools would be fine. They have a lifetime warranty, and the set we looked at was both SAE and metric, with both regular and deep sockets.
> I know the automotive industry loves SnapOn, but the price is just ridiculous.
> ...


It would be optimal if he starts off with a mixed brand. From Harbor Freight:Flat Pry Bar, Breaker Bar, Extended nose long plier set, knee pads, impact socket sets and extensions, socket extensions wobble and non wobble, open tool bag (like a large shoe box), bearing and seal punch set. Lowes: 1/4", 3/8and 1/2 socket sets (currently better than last few years, craftsman click type mechanical torque wrench, craftsman brushes, small and medium picks, plastic interior pry tool set, a few auto specialty if they stock them at your local lowes, craftsman non metalic magnetic expandable nuts and bolts holder (2pack), magnetic and 3 jaw pickup, craftsman 3 jaw 3/8" socket drive universal oil filter wrench, craftsman or kobalt (prefered) reversible offset open end box wrench, craftsman plier set, small mirror. Homedepot or other: Klein screw drivers (not the x in 1) from tiny size up to #3 philips, torx set, Klein DVM (fluke prefered) and DC clamp amp meter with in rush, Safety glasses and cut resistant glove for heavier work or situations, disposable nitrile gloves daily work, Knee pads, ear protection plugs, any brand 3lb sledge hammer with a 12" or so handle. Mid torque Milwaukee 18v impact wrench, and a milwaukee 3/8" 12v power ratchet (the smaller lighter older model.
Having some items that are duplicate (such as 6 and 12 point of the same size is not a waste of money because he will loose a few items, I know I do, and in case he works on rusty vehicles.
Lastly, is get what every you can afford for tool organizers so he can do house cleaning and inventory of his equipment at the end of each job. TEKTON, GearWrench are both great alternatives and supplements available at amazon at excellent prices and availability.


----------

